# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  مـ|ـسـأإبقة دقق ..

## أموله

... السسلام

كيفكم ؟!

ممم  عندي مسابقه حلوه احط لكم صوره فيها اشياء وايد واسئلكم مثلا وين المقص والي يجاوب اول واحد هو الي بيتقيم 


 :bigsmile: 


الصوره




وين البالونه الصفراء 

اول اجابه هي الي بتتقيم فقط ~

----------


## أنغام الأمل

شفتها
بالزاويه اليمين فوق
جمب ورقة الزاته هههههه
مالي خلق افتح الرسام او الفوتو
^^
يسلمو اختي عاللعبه الحلوه
^^

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر سؤال ثاني

----------


## ليلاس

مسابقة حلوة يسلمووووووا غناتي

ننتظر الصورة التالية

----------


## إبتسام السهم

مسابقة رائعه

----------


## قطعة سكر

مسايقه حلوة
بأنتظار السؤال التالي

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## أموله

مع الاسف محد بيتقيم الا انغام الامل

لانها اول اجابه

----------


## أموله

*الـمـطـلوب حـذاء ريـاضـي..*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

اني شفتها بس ماعرفت احط الصورة
       بس بوصفها 
     مكانها : على النافدة من فوق بالون الأخضر 
               تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق

----------


## أموله

اجـأإبه صح سيتم التقييم ~}~






المـطلوب آننآسه ~

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## أموله

اجابه صح

.. 



المطلوب .. مسدس ~

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تم تقييمكـــ 
على المسابقة الرائعة

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## عفاف الهدى

خساره جيت متأخره

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظر

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
مسابقة جميلة مره مره
يسلموا قمر ع الطرح القميل
ننتظر السؤال الجديد
تحياااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## أموله

كل الشـكر لكم ,, سيتم التقييم 



اين الكتكوت ؟

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## مهتاب

بجانب المنشفة فوق المغسلة
فوق رولة الكلنكس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالتوفيق للفائز

----------


## أموله

مرحبـأإ 


.. التقييم لاول اجابه فقط 

.. اخي ابتسام .. تم التقييم



اين الطماطم

----------


## إبتسام السهم



----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*المسابقة مرة حلوة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروووك ابتسام

دوم متأخريين

----------


## أموله

‘‘,,, ... التقييم لأإول اجابه فقط .. 



اين المنطاد ؟

----------


## ليلاس

في جهة اليسار

لونه ازرق 

و جنبه طائر

----------


## اسيرة شوق

فووق

من جهة اليمين

----------


## الباسمي

فوق في الوسط ولون فضي على رصاصي

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

خسارة مااعرف أحط صورة,,>>>لا تلعبوا عليي
اذا في مجال قولوا ليي كيف يوضعو الصور

----------


## أموله

مرحبا .. 


ارجو من الاعضاء عدم الوصف يحطو دائه على المنطاد 

.. التقييم لاول اجابه صحح ..

... تم التقييم اسوره


.. جاري وضع صوره ~ْ~

----------


## أموله

اين الضفدع ؟

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـرحباا

----------


## أموله

اجابه صحيحه اي ابغى كذ ـأ

.. سيتم التقييم





اين عش البيض

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مرحباا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> خسارة مااعرف أحط صورة,,>>>لا تلعبوا عليي
> اذا في مجال قولوا ليي كيف يوضعو الصور



هلا خيو راح اشرح لش شرح على قدي 
وان شاء الله تستفيدي

احفظي الصور اول 
وبعدين روحي الى الرسام وافتحي الصوره في الرسام
واشري على الجواب طبعا ادوات الرسام تعرفيها القلم والفرشه وغيره
لما اتجاوبي سوي اليها حفظ
وبعدين ارجعي المنتدى الى مركز التحميل 
واختاري الصورة وحمليها وبس 

ان شاء الله تستفيدي

----------


## مهتاب

العش على النافذة الاولى

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
ننتظر الصورة الجديدة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

خيتوووووووو لاطولي علينا 
 ننتظر الصـــورة
تحياتي

----------


## مهتاب

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## كتكوتــه

*مساااااااااابقه روعه* 
*يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## أموله

تممم التقييم اسورهـ .. ~ْ~!!,ْ~ْ~



اين السكيين ؟

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## مجنونة وحلوة



----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري



----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر التصحيح

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

متى التصحيح خيتووو امولة ....,...
          ننتظر التصحيح....,...
         تحياتي....,...
        مجنونة وحلوة....,...

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مرحبا..
ننتظر  الصورة الجديدة
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

ياالله نتظر الصورة الي بعدهاا

----------


## أموله

التقييم لأول اجابه صح فقققط ،، 

,,, الصوره الجديده



وين القيتآر ؟

----------


## بنوته كيوته

وهذا الحل ..
مشكووووره على المسابقه الحلوه..

----------


## أموله

برآفووووووو

،، 

الصوره الجديده



وين الاننآسه 

ترآهآ مقلوبه مو عدله الاننآسه

----------


## بنوته كيوته

حليتها مررره ثانيه سفقوا ليي..
خخخخخخ :bigsmile:

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

ننتظر الصورة الجديده

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر السؤال

----------


## النور الالهي

بالانتظار

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بنتظار الصوووورة

----------


## ward roza <3

بانتظار الصورة

----------


## أموله

[IMG]http://img5.**************/img5/7673/10417326621624942419.gif[/IMG]

عدنإ  ~



وين العص‘ـفور ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مرحبآ

مسسسابقه حلووة ..


الاجابه /



والله يعطيكِ العافيه ع هيك مسسآبقه

مووفقه*

----------

أموله (07-01-2011)

----------


## أموله

صحح‘ هم 2  يالله اكتشفتي واحد اني ماشفته 
لي عوده :embarrest:

----------


## أموله

http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-07-01/1309486850361.gif
عظمة سمكه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آهلا امولة

تفضلي الاجابه /




الصورة اللي فيها عظمة سمكه ماطلعت لي

عيدي تحمييلها

ودي ..*

----------

أموله (07-02-2011)

----------


## أموله

:wacko: 

ليشش‘َ لما احط صورة بالمنتدى ماتنحط

http://im4.gulfup.com/2011-07-01/1309486850361.gif

عصي على الرابط خيوه وتطلع
ولج تقييم لوجودك على العصفور ال 2  :cool:

----------

شذى الزهراء (07-02-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
يسلمو آموووله ع التقيييم 


تفضلي/




ودي*

----------

أموله (07-03-2011)

----------


## أموله

::] صححح ، ، 

اشكرك على التواجدِ يالغاليه منووووووووووره 

لي عوده بصوره

----------

ابو طارق (08-23-2011)

----------


## فجر الحرية

السلام عليكم
مسابقه رائعه جداا
ننتظر الصوره الجديده؟

----------


## ابو طارق

[img] إسم الملف : _1_~1.gif[/img]

----------


## ابو طارق

إسم الملف : _1_~1.gif[img] إسم الملف : _1_~1.gif[/img]

----------

